# Hey there! (im from NS)



## FireGS (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey there guys!

I'm new here, from NS, and was recomended here by TheodorKrueger. Ive been making music and playing music since about 5th grade, bu started electronic music in 8th, and im now in 11th. Imm 16 years old from a crap hole (well, a very nice, wooded craphole) in Pennsylvania, USA, called Hellertown. I go to Southern Lehigh Highschool. I've never taken a music class before, just self taught myself. 

My comp is a self-built AMD Athlon XP 3200 @ 3.1 Ghz, 1 GB PC3200 DDRRAM, an SBLive! 5.1(yuck), an Nvidia 6800 256mb, and i have a 20, 60, 250, and 300 GB Hdds, all @ 8 Mb cache, and 7200 RPM. 

My musical equipment ranges from a Yamaha Midi Keyboard, which i dont use for my creations, and my 7 or 8 guitars, including a '59 Les paul i got from my father. (w00t)

The sample libraries i use are, (in no order):
Celtic Instruments
Garritan Personal Orchestra
Natural Violin
Pan Flute
Peter Siedlaczek's Advanced Orchestra
Peter Siedlaczek's Advanced Choir 2
Pure Guitars
Bela D Media's Scoring Noise
Bela D Media Female Soloist
Some random Giga Strings collection
Ultimate Strings
Every Sonic Implants Guitar
and Sonic Implants Blue Jay Drums
Fluid r3
PMI Bosendorfer 290
Voices of the Apcolypse
Orchestral Percussion

Some recent songs of mine:
http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/1000.mp3
(1000 A.D.)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Basement.mp3

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Canon.mp3
(Canon in D Maj)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso...ningHobbits.mp3
(Concerning Hobbits)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Dreamsong.mp3

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/DuelOfTheFates.mp3
(Duel of the Fates)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Evenstar.mp3
(Evenstar)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso...ipOfTheRing.mp3
(Fellowship of the Ring)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/KokiriForest.mp3
(Kokiri Forest)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/MinasTirith.mp3
(Minas Tirith)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Ocean.mp3
(Overworld from Wind Waker)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/OceanShores.mp3
(Ocean Shores)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/PianoInTheDark.mp3
(A Knife in the Dark - Piano)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Pizz.mp3
(Kewl Pizz thing)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Rohan.mp3
(Theme of Rohan)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/ThreeDaysToLive.mp3
(Medly of Clocktown themes from Majoras Mask)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/orch/ClassicalGas.mp3
(Classical Gas)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/orch...neMilleOnde.mp3
(Mille Lune Mille Onde - Barilla pasta commercial)

http://www.firegamestudios.net/orch/Serenity.mp3

http://www.firegamestudios.net/orch/SorrowsOcean.mp3
(Sorrow's Ocean)


Ive started a project, called Zelda ReOrchestrated:

http://northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26373

..could always use some help with that. Nothing else up with me..just wated to introduce myself. L9ers guys! (yes, the "9" was on purpose)

~Sam Ferrara (A.K.A. FireGS)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Sam , welcome man ! Enjoy your stay


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 7, 2004)

Welcome to VI Control! Sorry I didn't have time to listen to all of your mp3s - maybe when I have more time.


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi there. Good to see you're getting lots done. Despite owning most of the big libraries, I still find myself using Ultimate Strings. The trem violas and u/d fiddles just work so well for fast passages. At $90 its a must.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 7, 2004)

i totally agree with you on that! I think their Cello and Basses are the best out there, IMO, their marcato violin/voila/cello/bass are excelent too, and also their bass and cello pizz, they have quite a plucking sound, if youre looking for that, example, http://www.firegamestudios.net/lvso/Pizz.mp3 , and you can hear the strings by themselfs on this, http://www.firegamestudios.net/zreo/03-DekuTree.mp3


----------



## Edgen (Nov 8, 2004)

heya!! welcome to the forum! Yea, I really dug the Ultimate string library too. Price was just too good to pass up  "http://music.edgen.com/edgen_knights_of_the_pacific.mp3 (Knights of the Pacific)" is my UTS demo 

anyway great work and hope you enjoy your stay!

/j


----------

